# Anybody else a huge fan of the curvy pipes?



## outdooraholic (Feb 29, 2012)

For some reason the curvier it is - the more I like it!!! Put up some picks of your super curvy (oom pauls/calabash/super bent) pipes!!! be sure to describe the style for those of us that may be less educated


----------



## Thirston (Feb 2, 2011)

I hear ya but more of a love/ hate for me. Really enjoy my oompaul's but hate cleaning them as I hate 
hearing the end of the pipe cleaner scratch the inside of the stem on the curve and knowing it's being damaged, creating grooves 
for moisture to stay, etc. Tried snipping the end as they say but still happens.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

I honestly think the straight billiard is the best design for smoking, but a rack of 'em would look pretty boring. And I say, if you're going to get bent, get bent! Here's one of mine, along with a billiard:


----------



## outdooraholic (Feb 29, 2012)

Thirston said:


> I hear ya but more of a love/ hate for me. Really enjoy my oompaul's but hate cleaning them as I hate
> hearing the end of the pipe cleaner scratch the inside of the stem on the curve and knowing it's being damaged, creating grooves
> for moisture to stay, etc. Tried snipping the end as they say but still happens.


How often are you supposed to clean them?


----------



## outdooraholic (Feb 29, 2012)

Markc - that's a real nice set!


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

MarkC said:


> I honestly think the straight billiard is the best design for smoking, but a rack of 'em would look pretty boring.


I agree. That's why I have straight dublins, apples, and pots too :lol:

I'm terribly boring. But what can I say, I love the look of a straight billiard!


----------



## pipinho (Aug 27, 2011)

I smoke When I read alot, so I prefer bent pipes


----------



## mmiller (Nov 17, 2011)

I used to be a huge fan of bent pipes, but that has fallen far behind me, I still love the looks but you cant beat the functionality of a straight. I have 3 bents and 16 straights? For my bent pipes I have my first pipe, a Capri bent Billiard, a Mario Grandi 3/4 bent pear shape, and an IMP bent large pickaxe. In the end it is all about what you love so own the fact that you love bent pipes and dont let me or any others tell you that they are inferior to straights.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

I don't mind a slight bend, but a full bent pipe doesn't cut it for me. The elegance of a prince or a Zulu is fine, but I can't get into the Oom Paul or Calabash. Full bents are for Old People and I'm only 68!! :lol:


----------



## outdooraholic (Feb 29, 2012)

freestoke said:


> Full bents are for Old People and I'm only 68!! :lol:


LOL I must be an old soul at 29 then


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

outdooraholic said:


> LOL I must be an old soul at 29 then


A long way from your second childhood at any rate. oke:


----------



## outdooraholic (Feb 29, 2012)

freestoke said:


> A long way from your second childhood at any rate. oke:


HAHAHA - nice!


----------



## Stonedog (Mar 9, 2011)

This ugly little beast is my favorite pipe. It smokes very well (now that it's broken in) and it hangs easily and securely.


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

Stonedog said:


> This ugly little beast is my favorite pipe. It smokes very well (now that it's broken in) and it hangs easily and securely.


A Pete or Grabow? The beautiful sandblast makes me guess the former but the shape is highly reminiscent of an Omega. Either way, it's a beautiful Pete or an exceptional Grabow.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Does that ^ answer your question?

L-R: Nording Freehand, Savinelli Ducerna, Peterson St. Patricks Day, Bjarne Bent Billiard, my first pipe from DanR, Bjarne Rhodesian Bulldog, Savinelli Tevere, AMD Meerschaum in the case... all bent stems except the original from Dan.

And that's after only 2 months - pipe bastages!!! LOL


----------



## RupturedDuck (Jan 11, 2012)

I have a few that are more dramatically bent, but I've learned that I prefer something like my newest (to me) pipe, this T. Christiano Signature:



















I kind of like when the bowl is not perpandicular to the ground when I'm clenching...almost like it is going to pour out the tobacco onto the ground.

RD


----------



## Stonedog (Mar 9, 2011)

karatekyle said:


> A Pete or Grabow? The beautiful sandblast makes me guess the former but the shape is highly reminiscent of an Omega. Either way, it's a beautiful Pete or an exceptional Grabow.


It's a cheap a$$ no-name Italian basket pipe... In fact, it's the first pipe I ever bought. It remember driving home with it and a pouch of CBG all but giddy with excitement. This is the same pipe I complained about so bitterly last year, too... A little pipe mud to fix a high drill and a bit of cake and it smokes like a charm now. I've since removed the fake p-lip so it has a more traditional bit.


----------



## outdooraholic (Feb 29, 2012)

Oldsmo - Thats a nice collection you have there!!! I like the St. Pattys day! One of these days when my lucky stars align (haha) I'll find a way to afford a Peterson Baskerville or Watson!

Ruptured Duck - thats a super pretty pipe too! Id love to see the pics of your curvier ones! its funny you say you like the bowl not perp. to the ground, it would make me think the baccy is gonna fall out too LOL


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

My collection is a mix of bents and straights.
I don't really have a preference.


----------



## pffintuff (Apr 20, 2011)

Yes, I like curvy pipes.


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

When I was first getting into pipes, I couldn't fathom why someone would want a straight pipe at all, as curvy ones were much more aesthetically pleasing to me. I eventually decided I wanted one straight pipe in my collection at least, and bought a straight Dr. Grabow Big Pipe, and discovered one advantage - they are definitely easier to clean!

Most of my pipes are bent/curved, but I no longer have a huge preference either way. When I drool over new pipes, most of the ones I'm looking at are curved, but I wouldn't turn my nose up at a straight pipe.

All of my cobs are bent...but that's mostly a utilitarian decision, as keeping them all the same type means I can interchange the stems. I have a Forever Stem, and could swap it out to the other cobs I guess, but I just leave it on the one. The other cobs have the stock plastic stem on them...I chew through them from time to time, so it's convenient to only have to keep one style of replacement on hand. The curved cobs look a little nicer to me, too.

It depends on the pipe for me, as well. Some pipes just look better straight to me. My Falcon, for one. The curved and bent Falcons don't look right to me personally.

As requested by the OP, here's a couple of pics of some of my curvys.

A cheap bent tomato:










Lorenzo churchwarden:










Peterson Sherlock Holmes:










And my Saseini 4 Dot Bent Dublin (or is it a yachtsman?). I used to turn my nose up at rusticated pipes until I snagged this beaut:


----------



## Thirston (Feb 2, 2011)

Nice Christiano.

Old Custombilts









Old estate Castello oom paul I bought for 120 bucks


----------



## RupturedDuck (Jan 11, 2012)

outdooraholic said:


> Ruptured Duck - thats a super pretty pipe too! Id love to see the pics of your curvier ones!


No problem! You don't have to ask me twice!

And Mark...love that Castello! Great Sherlock Holmes Clifford. That has always been one of my favorite Peterson shapes.
This is a picture of an Arley Curtz (local Utah craftsman), a Peterson Dunmore, and a Peterson Straight Grain:










Next we've got a Talamona, a Savinelli Autograph, and a Bellezia. That Bellezia is a supurb smoker.










And finally...a Cobra made by Pipa Croci. Whoever made that pipe nailed the grain in that block of briar...the "Head" is perfectly aligned with the grain so that you can see the straight grain on the sides, and the front and the back of the head have absolutely awesome birdseye. Pictures aren't great, but it is really a nice piece of work:



















RD


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Some day I'll have a pipe with birdseye like that...someday...

Oh, mine was a Cavicchi, by the way; can't let Claudio go unnoticed!


----------

